# ICICI to PAYPAL



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 19, 2007)

guys i am in very need to transfer my money from icici bank to my paypal account to pay to a hosting site where there is no option to pay thru my bank...

please can anybody say how to transfer from icici to paypal...

or is there anyother way..please waiting tfor ur replies guys


----------



## ahref (Aug 19, 2007)

You can't transfer from ICICI to paypal, the only way to fund your paypal is via credit card. Alternatively you pay someone from ICICI acct and he will transfer the money to your paypal acct from his paypal acct.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 19, 2007)

do u have paypal account...???

if anyone does have can u help me out...


----------



## ahref (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, I have acct, contact me on yahoo messenger my id eweb_guru


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 19, 2007)

well i accept indian cash n give u  $

if u wnt chat wit me on yahoo messenger

rs_seller@yahoo.com

tanxx


----------



## Anindya (Aug 19, 2007)

But guys wont that unverified paypal a/c create a problem for Naveen when he pays for the site? I mean afaik the a/c must be verified then only transaction with outside a/c can take place, though fund transfer from paypal to paypal can take place even if the a/c is unverified. Plz explain me. Thanks.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 21, 2007)

Please guys. Is there anyway out.i think i cant even verify my paypal coz i have only debit card.ok is there a way like if i verify , can i transfer my money from my bank to paypal ?help needed and urgent


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 21, 2007)

You can verify your Account using VCC which costs 7-8$. No you cannot transfer money from your bank


----------

